# Bluebird 76



## Soviet_Man (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello comrades.

I got this Bluebird









Can u tell me where can i get sport suspention for my car and what tipe of engine can i place on it without hard modifications..i think ca18det will be good?

thx and sorry for my English.:newbie:


----------



## Soviet_Man (Nov 7, 2010)

ANybody?=(


----------

